# Verkaufe Rock Shox BoXXer World Cup 09 wie NEU



## BigBenDevil (14. Juli 2009)

Sie ist in der Bucht unter diesen Link zu finden

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=290331457148


----------



## kuka.berlin (14. Juli 2009)

Wuste gar nicht das ein TST evo als 'Komplettbike' verkauft wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBenDevil (14. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen mit Dampfer kommt von Nicolai und wurde direkt vom Fahrradladen bestellt.Der Fahrradladen hat dann noch die restlichen Teile verbaut...habe mich dann aber doch umentschieden denn Dämpfer und Gabel zu tauschen da ich RS und Fox nicht gut genug für diesen Edlen Rahmen fand.Dadurch auch der Verkauf...


----------



## Niggels (16. Juli 2009)

Kann mir einer die Artikelbeschreibung übersetzten?


----------



## BigBenDevil (16. Juli 2009)

Ja die Artikelbeschreibung ist nicht über eBay geschrieben wurden.
Und beim Reinkopieren ist irgendwas schief gelaufen werde sie nachher korigieren.


----------

